# Solved: error message: DLLfile .Shfolder.Dll not found



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

When starting Windows 98 SE, and when trying to install software, an error message:
" A required DLL file, SHFOLDER.DLL was not found" How can I repair this?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?shfolder

D/load to desktop..unzip.
Install in C:\Windows\system

You may need to register the dll file.

start>run>type 
cmd or command
Then Type.
regsvr32 shfolder
Press Enter.


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for your prompt assistance. When I typed, command regsvr32 shfolder and then pressed Enter, I got a black screen entitled MS-DOS prompt with the message, specified command search bad Too many parameters.

When I try to download the registry software from the link, it tells me that it is not compatible with my version of Windows.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

See if this helps:

Platform SDK Redistributable: ShFolder DLL

Install to C:\Windows\System.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi it should be.
Start>run
Type
command
Press Enter.
Then type 
regsvr32 shfolder.dll
Press Enter.


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

when I typed "command" then enter and the black screen appears and I type regsvr32 shfolder.dll message comes up "bad command or file name" ???? I believe I have done it as directed.
When I go to the link and download , then open, if i choose unzip, I get the message that it has been successfully unzipped.....however, nothing happens If i select " run Winzip" it tells me that I do not have winzip installed......where do I go from here?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try downloading and running this patch as posted in my link above:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...Redist/5.50.4027.300/W9XNT4/EN-US/shfinst.EXE


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

I have downloaded this 5 times from the various responses. However, when I choose the "unzip" it tells me that it has successfully unzipped, but nothing happens.
When i opt for the winzip, it tells me that I do not have this software.
Thanks for persevering with me


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

sezmetoo said:


> I have downloaded this 5 times from the various responses. ...


From the Microsoft link?

And quoting:

*1. Download the file by clicking on its link.
2. Install the packaged content by running the self-extracting executable file. This will create a directory structure containing the redistributable files. You have control over the installation location.*

There should be a new folder under C:\ where the file was extracted to.

Locate it and copy to C:\Windows\System.

You can also use the Seach function under the Start menu.


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for your help, but I'm afraid i am less than computer literate as i am having difficulty following beyond the point of downloading from the link.
I seem to get to the point where I " unzip" the files to the location C:/windows/system and get the message "4 files unzipped successfully " but haven't a clue what should follow
Maybe this is beyond me????/


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Did you uninstall anything just before that error message started popping up?


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Emphatically, YES!! My old 98 was running very slow ( I am using it as a replacement for my new computer which I have now sent back to HP for the 2nd time in 3 weeks)
I had unclicked most of the start-up items and then I had uninstalled a number of programs that were not being used frequently. Not too sure what specifically was removed from start-up or what software i had uninstalled


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

"When i opt for the winzip, it tells me that I do not have this software."
Check.
http://www.download.com/3000-2250-10003164.html

Installing Google Toolbar and Desktop is optional.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Probably you deleted something you shouldn't.

Worth trying:

Start > Run > type SFC and press Enter.

System File Checker will search for corrupted and missing System files.

See if that helps.

Zee


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. That made sense,but when i ran the scan, nothing showed up.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Please try Start > Search...

Type in SHFOLDER.DLL and post here where it can be found.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi in posts 6 and 8 you say " it tells me that I do not have this software."
Do you have Winzip installed on your system?

http://www.download.com/3000-2250-10003164.html


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Great. thanks.
I did a search underC: and the results show as follows:
shfolder.dll in folder C:/program files/.... 23KB type:application extension, modified 2/21/03
Now...what can I do with this information???


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Locate the file in C:\Program Files\... and right-click it, select *Copy*.

Navigate to C:\Windows\System, right-click an empty spot and select *Paste*.

Reboot and confirm if the error message reappears.

If it does, try what *blues_harp28* suggested above:

Start > Run > type

regsvr32 shfolder.dll

Press Enter.

Listening...

Zee


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

:up:Thank You ZEE!!!!! I was able to follow your directions and paste to the C:/windows/system location and when i rebooted.....(can hardly believe it) the error message is gone. I checked with bringing up some burning software that had been a problem and it also worked. Thanks Much for your perseverance.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

sezmetoo said:


> :up:Thank You ZEE!!!!!...


:up:
You're welcome.

Please mark the thread as solved using the Thread Tools just above your first post.

Zee


----------



## sezmetoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Solution by Zee resolved the problem


----------

